
Math, iteration, and perfection. - sahillavingia
http://sahillavingia.com/blog/2010/10/13/math-iteration-and-perfection/
======
cypherpunks01
Just wait 'til you learn about integrals! They're even more exciting :)

~~~
joshzayin
And cardinalities of infinite sets are cool.

Did you know not every infinite set of numbers has the same magnitude?
(Informally, "they can have a different number of numbers.")

~~~
aperiodic
When I first understood Cantor's diagonalization argument, it blew my mind. It
remains one of the most clever pieces of reasoning I've ever seen.

------
roadnottaken
If you like that, check out the way to derive the golden ratio with continued
fractions: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_ratio>

image (wiki):
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/math/4/c/4/4c453149032c9c6840e8a...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/math/4/c/4/4c453149032c9c6840e8ae814df707cd.png)

------
brisance
Seems like he discovered Riemann's hypothesis.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riemann_hypothesis>

~~~
hackerblues
I don't think so, just geometric series:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geometric_series>

------
mian2zi3
> perfection (or in math terms, infinity)

Seriously?

